# How to re-create hanging tree moss?



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Have you tried cheesecloth? Maybe died to whatever color or even dipped in coffee for a light brown tint.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

This is a bromeliad called Spanish moss. I wasn't able to find any at the local crafts store (Michaels) that wasn't colored brown. A member of Haunt Forum kindly sent me some from a Civil War cemetery down in Florida. It has that nice gray-green color. The people at Michaels did say that they usually have the natural color moss in stock. I used the moss on this wooden grave marker.
http://www.halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=412&pos=4


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

I've seen it at michaels as well.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

I will definitely checkout micheals. I know that they have a type of crat moss that might even work well if glued onto dyed pieces of cheesecloth, just for extra support.


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

I wonder if some shredded up burlap might work too


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

what a creepy looking tree! Neat idea, to do up the trees like that.


----------



## bradg896 (Apr 5, 2006)

Shredded burlap would probably come very close to what you are looking for, especially after dark. It would take ALOT of spanish moss to even come close to what you have in that picture, and with what Michaels gets for it, would most likely lead to banckruptcy ! I sent Otaku about 2 pds (Hey Otaku, how ya doin?) and that was a decent sized box. You'd need quite a bit more than that, so burlap might be the right way to go.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Well the tree isn't enarly that big, it's right next to the walkway and still has all it's leaves even in the winter, but it has some large branches that would work well with this. I do also place a few large branches (trees) around the graveyard. I'm definitely thinking a burlap or other type of fabric. I will also be using a dyed type of fabric to drape over certain lamps on the fence.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

The Garden Ridge stores sell bags of the fake spanish moss. It's the grayish color and looks just like the real thing.
I use some on my opening tombstone:
http://www.halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=41&pos=6
http://www.halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=41&pos=4

I think it's about $3.00 a bag.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

How about that really loosely woven ground-cover/erosion-control burlap that they use when re-seeding hillsides? I'm thinking it would be easier to wreck up into loose fibers than regular burlap cloth.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Long_Torn, where do you think it would be available? I know exactly what you're talking about, it's nice and heavy too.


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

You can get it at Home Depot or Lowes. If you absolutely can't find any, I have some available.

http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=56827


----------

